
Amazon Prime Loses $11 Annually Per Member (And It’s a Huge Success) - mshafrir
http://moneyland.time.com/2011/11/14/amazon-prime-loses-11-annually-per-member-%E2%80%A6-and-its-a-huge-success/
======
anandkulkarni
I can't get enough of Amazon Prime, but I could never figure out how they made
money shipping me a single AA battery via UPS almost overnight.

Now I know.

------
fbpcm
"Prime members’ spending at Amazon already accounts for a whopping 40% of the
company’s domestic revenues."

